# I find it hard to understand



## hope171 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi I just had ny 2nd   on the 31st March. It was my second IVF. I have my follow up appt with my consultant on the 20th June before i decide what is the next best option for me and my partner.
On top of this sadness My Mother in law died only 6 months ago this was hard enough. Then my Mother died just 4 weeks ago. 
I know i should not question god but its alot to take in. We both try our best to keep positive and we try and keep going as best as we can. I am finding life very hard at the moment 
I would be grateful for some advice please. 

All the best to you ladies 

Hope 171


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

hope171 said:


> I know i should not question god but its alot to take in. We both try our best to keep positive and we try and keep going as best as we can.


Big hugs Hope  - I'm so sorry for all the pain & grief that you're having to carry at the moment 
I think at times when everything feels so overwhelming, we do question God...after all we're only human. I'm forever asking 'why?' in my cries to God...I don't necessarily get any answers, but that doesn't stop me from asking! The thing is we live in the here & now - only God can see the bigger picture of how things will turn out for us all  As you say Hope, all you can continue to do is to try and stay positive and keep going...life can be a tough journey and for us with the added pressure of TX's, doubly so.

You & your partner will be in my thougths &  - but remember to be gentle with yourself, as the one thing that cannot be rushed, is grief 

May God's blessings, peace and comfort surround you 

Love Dibley x


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

hope...   

i     that life becomes easier for you and your dh   ...you have been through alot   ...so please take time to grieve- and as they say time is a great healer..i hope you find comfort soon...   

lots of luv


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi. So sorry to hear of the deaths of your Mother in Law and your Mother. I'll be      for you and your family. It's understandable that you're questioning God. My Nan died back in February and we were close so it really did hurt. I found this comforting during some of the toughest times.

http://www.livingthegospelofgrace.com/SERMON_ON_MOUNT.html

Scroll down to the piece about Blessed are those who mourn. The website is my senior leader's.

/links


----------



## Omelette (Nov 28, 2007)

Dear Hope 171

I know exactly how you feel. My mum died of cancer when we were in the middle of our second (failed) IVF in January. In fact my eggs were collected the day before the funeral and put back two days after. We were convinced that as God had closed a door he would open a window but sadly not this time. There is no point in questioning, we will never know. My father died two years ago (Alzheimers) so with no children and no parents I do feel weird, I just have to give thanks for my husband and health and the happy life we have together. Keep busy and keep hoping, though, miracles happen! 

Omelette


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dear Hope

Be kind and gentle to yourself. You need some time to heal and it cannot be rushed   

Love

Emma xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Greif cann ot be rushed, I'm finding that out at the moment.  it's 4 months ago today that my Nan died, we found out the next day.  I still miss her, I think this one is going to take time.


----------

